# Killed it yesterday on the Dusky!!!!!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It was a slow start with a few triggers due to the curent but it all went well. As we were reviving a under 10lb throw back snapper we noticed a big black thing in the water. Cobia!!! Tie the jig on!! Give it some food! Jody gets the jig on and sets it in the water to clear the line. wham! It was hungry. As he was fighting the fish and we were drifting we kept marking killer structure. We circled back and hit those and got some real nice fish. At that point we had a ton of trigger and 5 good snapper so we went to one of our mingo holes to fill up on those and try to get a monster snapper. It worked. We caught a 32" snapper on cut mullet 2 hook mingo rig. With all 3 coolers full we started cleaning the boat. As we were drifting we came across the weedline and it was full of chicken dolphin. We took as many that would fit and headed home for an ass ton of cleaning. Here are the pics.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way Kenny you did a great job on the boat! It ran like a champ all day. It is a good deal faster now. We ran across the bay at 41 knots with the boat full of fish and it could have gone faster.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Best post i have seen in over a year. Killed it!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

SNAP! 

You're gonna need a new freezer for all that meat.:thumbsup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way we also caught 3 AJ's and some scamp. We thought the scamp were out of season so they are still swimming. I was told yesterday we could have kept them.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Great report!! Congrats on a great trip!!


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

:notworthy:Good job and great pics. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn Nice Job James and Crew, Wish I could have made it Sorry!!! I Meant to call you and tell you I had to work and could not get away plus a few other thing,s that Happened I just Forgot to Call  Thanks for Thinking about me!!! Hope you will invite me again sometime!!!!! Your welcome This weekend if you can Make it, My Treat Sorry Again Buddy !!! Tell Jen I said Hello


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going back down south tomorrow but thanks anyway. It's crazy how many people wanted to go and backed out last minute. You are always invited. We honestly didn't have enough cooler space for a 4th person anyway. I will try to make it back up this summer for scallops.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice job!! now thats a good day of fishing.. mixed bag


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

thats the kind of day I dream of. a lil bit of everything


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice haul of fish you got there.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry you had a horrible day 

Fantastic report and catch, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Extremely nice catch...


----------

